# Labeling Day



## Scott B (Apr 18, 2010)

Labeled 5 kits today.
MM Rennissance Cabernet Sauvignon - Chilean
MM Rennissance Malbec - Chilean
CC International European Reserve Meritage Rouge
CC International Cabernet/Shiraz Yakima Washington
RJS Grand Cru White Zinfandel


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, youve been busy! Great job on all that wine and the label!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome labels!!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice package deal thare. They look great.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 19, 2010)

you have taken it to a high level


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, you have been busy for sure!

Nice presentation all the way around.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 19, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## MamaJ (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## RickC (Apr 19, 2010)

Great labels. Looks like a busy day.


----------



## Joanie (Apr 19, 2010)

What a beautiful site to behold! Excellent work, excellent labels.< id="gwProxy" ="">< ="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" =""><div id="ref">


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't believe &lt; id="gwProxy" =""&gt;&lt; ="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" =""&gt; is still happening!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2010)

A quick Google search turned up this:

"This issues is caused by the Firefox plugin called "Browser Highlighter" if you have this installed it will insert this code into your wysiwyg editors. To check open firefox click tools, add ons, and look for "Browser Highlighter" if it is installed uninstall it or disable it."


----------



## ArdenS (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice to know that it's Firefox and not that you're swearing at us.


----------



## Joanie (Apr 19, 2010)

How do you know I'm NOT swearing at you Mike? =)


----------



## jeepbabe (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 20, 2010)

Your too nice for that!



Joan said:


> How do you know I'm NOT swearing at you Mike? =)



Looks like the problem has been fixed!


----------

